# Gay prom king and queen



## The Catboy (Jun 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> HUDSON, N.Y. (AP) - Charlie Ferrusi and Timmy Howard are now the prom king and queen at Hudson High in upstate New York. The gay best friends won the student vote in a landslide.
> Advertisement
> 
> The guys say they ran the idea past advisers and the principal, who gave their blessing.
> ...


Source
This makes the cat boy smile


----------



## Juanmatron (Jun 10, 2010)

...No  comment...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 10, 2010)

Proms on the whole are a stupid idea, but a good step in the right direction all the same.


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 10, 2010)

Sad that they had to "run the idea" past anyone, but good on them.


----------



## monkat (Jun 10, 2010)

Wooh! Something happened that....really should have been happening in the first place!

"Woo! My shower turned on this morning!"


----------



## Blebleman (Jun 10, 2010)

Don't know how it happens in the States, but man, my prom was nothing close to memorable, to be honest.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 10, 2010)

This is great, finally people are being more accepting to the gay community, I wish it was like that everywhere. 

A very good friend of mine called Josh is Gay and I've never really cared much ( as in it doesn't change the fact that we are mates, I was one of the first to find out he was gay ) and I really didn't mind, we still have chats about stuff like sex ect and we still go out for a laugh on the weekends, but It annoys me how if he does something or someone just gets annoyed at him they decide to bully him for the fact that he is gay. I don't understand the reasoning behind it?

He likes males, what about it, I like females does that make me different or deserved to be bullied? It just doesn't click in my head. We could be walking through school talking about football for example ( both big Man City supporters, we go to matches together ect ) and someone who doesn't even know him would just say '' Gay Boy ''. 

I then get people saying to me that I'm Gay because I'm friends with him, well that means if you chill with Girls your female, incidentally making you like males, then turning you theoretically gay? 

On Gbatemp I've noticed that there are a lot of Gay men and women and I like the fact that everyone gets along ( with the odd bump of course, trolls ect ) so I don't see why everyone just can't be like this in the real world. I was born to like the Female gender, some people weren't, we didn't choose it to be like this and it is not a bad thing, Love is love no matter who it is with, so people should see it like this

My little rant over, sorry about that


----------



## Justin121994 (Jun 10, 2010)

Rather have lesbian girls as King and Queen though.. That be hot..haha.
jk.. xD


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 10, 2010)

What ?! I think Gay prom king and king is best describe to use rather than king and queen for two boys are nonsense.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 10, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> This is great, finally people are being more accepting to the gay community, I wish it was like that everywhere.
> 
> A very good friend of mine called Josh is Gay and I've never really cared much ( as in it doesn't change the fact that we are mates, I was one of the first to find out he was gay ) and I really didn't mind, we still have chats about stuff like sex ect and we still go out for a laugh on the weekends, but It annoys me how if he does something or someone just gets annoyed at him they decide to bully him for the fact that he is gay. I don't understand the reasoning behind it?
> 
> ...


I most say, I like you. I really wish there were more people in the world (primarily my backwards hick town) that thought like you.
But the thing about GBAtemp is in the temp there are rules against those things, sadly even if there were laws against shit like that in the real world there aren't enough caring people to enforce them.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 10, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> What ?! I think Gay prom king and king is best describe to use rather than king and queen for two boys are nonsense.


Well you could interpret that as the one guy being the man and the other being the drag queen.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 10, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> What ?! I think Gay prom king and king is best describe to use rather than king and queen for two boys are nonsense.


Hey, I would run as prom queen, I am not a drag queen or anything that, Heaven's no, I just would because well that's me.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 10, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you, I've had this conversation with a few friends before ( Both Gay and straight ) and we all agreed that no matter what rules are put in place they are going to be broken, its just the concept of why people scapegoat gays which confuses me?

In modern times you'd think this would of stopped, again just pointing out the fact that love is a chemical reaction the body, now that can be caused by different things but can't be personally controlled, now I have a girlfriend at the moment who after around 2 months I'm starting to think I love, now if she was a boy and I felt like this why would it be different? And also it makes me feel sorry for people who are scared of coming out, who try and force themselves to like people even though they know in their heart they do not for the simple reason that they think people will luck down upon them.

Bringing in the concept of religion I believe in God but I do not believe in what people like the pope say. Show me one instance in which the Bible says '' Liking the same sex is wrong'' I know for a fact that the Bible states '' Homosexuality stops the process of reproduction '' but that doesn't say its wrong. This topic I fell very strongly about and I have done multiple speeches in my school about the topic but it is never enough, I just wish the message could be spread and the silly rumours and mis-beliefs about homosexuality could be corrected


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 10, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> sadly even if there were laws against shit like that in the real world there aren't enough caring people to enforce them.


There ARE laws against hate crime in most of the world.  It's enforced to variable degrees though.

Who needs laws, though?  Get militant, fight back!



Any redneck who wants to take on this "simpering fag" will be in for a surprise when he meets half-a-house brick.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 10, 2010)

AGLCB: You should move to Las Vegas. We are a lot more accepting of gay/bi/lesbian here.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 11, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> Any redneck who wants to take on this "simpering fag" will be in for a surprise when he meets half-a-house brick.


Please leave the derogatory slang off of the forums, it's not necessary. Thanks in advance.


----------



## em2241992 (Jun 11, 2010)

I would just call them prom King's, but if they want to be called King and Queen, by all means, I find this very interesting. I am glad that actually happened, its cool


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you didn't noticed, scapegoats are common through out history. There was Jewish people, Witches, Black people, Jewish people again, Communist, black people again for a little bit, and now it's gay people. It's just so easy to find a small group and through all the shit at them just to make the world feel better and that's what's happening. I am willing to bet in a couple decades someone different is going to be the scapegoat.
Hell looking just at the early 20's in America, someone was a "n-word lovers" if they were different, or in the 50's they were "Commies," now they are a "fagots" so it's just something that really changes from one group of people to another group.

As for religion. The bible contradicts itself several times and half the time people just pick and choose what they want to fallow, so to me using the Bible is a weak argument since most people haven't even really read the Bible. (I have read it BTW)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 11, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget "Sex Offenders" The scapegoat of legislators and senators everywhere.


----------



## em2241992 (Jun 11, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rant or not, completely agree


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 11, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This conversation is backing up my point entirely, just the fact that I am now having a civilized conversation about homosexuality and the bullying in community and the world and not once have we had to mention anything stupid to try and make our opinion ''lighter'' shows how being straight gay, bi, transgender ect effects you In no way in life as it is except for the fact of loving who you love . I thank you for understanding what I have said and if you wouldn't mind I'd like to steal some of the conversation for future reference, these last few months I've been arguing and trying to stop people using Gays as a derogatory term and I think your opinions could help me strongly

Thanks


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> This conversation is backing up my point entirely, just the fact that I am now having a civilized conversation about homosexuality and the bullying in community and the world and not once have we had to mention anything stupid to try and make our opinion ''lighter'' shows how being straight gay, bi, transgender ect effects you In no way in life as it is except for the fact of loving who you love . I thank you for understanding what I have said and if you wouldn't mind I'd like to steal some of the conversation for future reference, these last few months I've been arguing and trying to stop people using Gays as a derogatory term and I think your opinions could help me strongly
> 
> Thanks


Well it's not often I even come across someone who does have a civil conversation like this or when I do it's normally interrupted by some PF. Still people are people. I am gay, I have been with men my whole life and it has not once effected how I see the world, not everything I see is sparkling and shinny, it's the same world everyone sees around them, so really I see no difference between anyone, except the small details that separate us.
And of course you can use this for future reference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was plaining on doing the same thing myself/

And thank you too


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 11, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Don't forget "Sex Offenders" The scapegoat of legislators and senators everywhere.


I'm not sure if this in regards to something that has gone totally over my head, but sex offenders aren't scapegoats.  They are vile, predatory creatures that prey on the vulnerable.  They destroy peoples lives and are worthy of the "blame" heaped upon them.

Like I say, I may have missed something, so just point it out if so.  =]


----------



## Beige (Jun 11, 2010)

em2241992 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seconded.

I'm not gay myself, but I give off that vibe (metrosexual is the term I believe.)  I was walking around the other day in one of the more populated areas, pretty well dressed and wearing a lot of purple, and a cab driver passing by gave me the finger and mouthed f*g at me.  I was raised by women for pretty much all of my life (at least 75%) and it's not like I control that.  So I dress well, watch chick flicks, enjoy shopping for clothes, and just generally fit that part of the stereotype, so what?  I don't care if some guy hits on me (in fact, it's kind of flattering X3) but I'm ticked when people assume based on stereotypes and insult me for it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 11, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha. See, you, just like most everyone else are confusing Sex Offenders with Child Molesters and Rapists.

Now, while I agree that they need to be locked up for good, the laws put in place for when they get out are just cruel. Either lock them up, hell execute them for all I care, but don't waste taxpayer dollars torturing them once you do release them to the wild, that will just put them over the edge to re offend.

That wasn't my point though. Many "Sex Offenders" (notice the quote marks) are 18 year olds with a 16 year old girlfriend, or someone pissing in the bushes and happens to do it in front of a child he never knew was there. Even more are put in the system by jilted lovers, or parents of barely illegal daughters that don't approve of their relationship.

My point is, a "Sex Offender" is much more than a Rapist or a Child Molester these days because of the ridiculous laws put in place here in the states.


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 11, 2010)

I guess the USA is very different, but over here a sex offender is someone who has committed a crime of a sexual nature.  I'm not confusing anything, we just have a (comparatively) sensible system here.  An 18yr old with a 16yr old partner isn't even a crime.

However, "barely" illegal daughters are still illegal, and they ARE sex offenders, preying on the vulnerable (obviously the age difference is important in this case.  Someone barely of age with a partner who is a little underage isn't a problem - a twenty+ year old knocking a fifteen year old off is a completely different matter).

As for jilted lovers - well most nonces were "setup" by an ex, you'd be a fool to believe that line.

Your country may be misusing the sex offender term, but they certainly ain't scapegoats.


----------



## Magmorph (Jun 11, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Show me one instance in which the Bible says '' Liking the same sex is wrong''



Leviticus 18:
Do not lie with a man as one lies with a woman; that is detestable. 

Leviticus 20:
If a man lies with a man as one lies with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They must be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads. 


I think it's great the school is allowing this to happen. It's a big step up from the lesbians who got their prom canceled just for petitioning to go together.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is more to Leviticus than just that that people seem to forget about
Such as 


Spoiler



* Laws concerning idolatry, the slaughter of animals, dead animals, and the consumption of blood (Leviticus 17)
* Laws concerning sexual conduct—incest, bestiality, same-sex relationships among men, laws concerning sorcery, and Moloch (Leviticus 18, and also Leviticus 20, in which penalties are given)
* Laws concerning molten gods, peace-offerings, scraps of the harvest, fraud, the deaf, blind, elderly, and poor, poisoning the well, hate, sex with slaves, self harm, shaving, tattoos, prostitution, sabbaths, sorcery, familiars, strangers, and just weights and measure (Leviticus 19)
* Laws concerning priests/the Sons of Aaron and their conduct, and possible prohibiting factors of being a priest such as prohibitions against the disabled, the permanently ill (anyone who: suffers from dwarfism, has poor eyesight, is hunchbacked, has damaged testicles, has a flat nose, etc.), and the superfluously blemished. Similar requirements are issued for animals that are to be sacrificed. (Leviticus 21–22)
* Laws concerning the observation of the annual feasts, and the sabbath, (Leviticus 23)
* Laws concerning the altar of incense (Leviticus 24:1–9)
* The case law lesson of a blasphemer being stoned to death, and other applications of the death penalty (Leviticus 24:10–23), including anyone having "a familiar ghost or spirit", a child insulting its parents (Leviticus 20), and a special case penalty for prostitution (Leviticus 21)
* Laws concerning the Sabbath, Jubilee years and slavery. (Leviticus 25).
* A hortatory conclusion to the section, giving promises regarding obedience to these commandments, and warnings and threats for those that might disobey them, including sending wild animals to devour their children. (Leviticus 26:22)


Please if people are going to fallow one rule, please fallow the rest is my simple argument
(nothing against you BTW, just proving a point)
And I do agree, when I heard that news I shocked and disgusted by the school doing such a thing. I am glad to see some schools are finally stepping up and going in the right direction for once. This was the best news I have gotten in a long time.


----------



## Pliskron (Jun 11, 2010)

I could care less about a couple of gays who want to get all dressed up and dance. Look at me I'm running around with a ham sandwich. Who cares...


----------



## Magmorph (Jun 11, 2010)

I know those are the only 2 passages in the Bible that even mention homosexuality. There are many more passages about slavery that seem to go unnoticed.


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 11, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> I could care less about a couple of gays who want to get all dressed up and dance. Look at me I'm running around with a ham sandwich. Who cares...


The phrase is "couldn't care less" (I mean, if you could care less then you must care somewhat, no?) and so?  If you don't care, don't post.

Cheers.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> I know those are the only 2 passages in the Bible that even mention homosexuality. There are many more passages about slavery that seem to go unnoticed.


Funny thing is, those are in the Old Testament, which from what I recall (I haven't been to Church in years) Christens really aren't suppose to fallow the Old Testament anymore, it's more a guild line now. Correct me if I am wrong on this, I was told this years ago by a local priest when I had a conversation with them about this kinda topic.


----------



## Magmorph (Jun 11, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what some Christians say but Jesus never says not to follow it. In fact he says that it should be followed in Matthew. 

Matthew 5:
Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them. I tell you the truth, until heaven and earth disappear, not the smallest letter, not the least stroke or a pen, will by any means disappear from the Law until everything is accomplished.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, interesting. I should reread Matthew sometime when I get some free time


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 11, 2010)

Getting back to the original topic, though, it just touches my heart to see two people in the Gay community actually being accepted. When I was reading the original posts in the topic, I couldn't help but remember the story this year about Constance McMillen and her girlfriend not being allowed to attend prom, and then the whole prom was canceled because the issue blew up so much. (http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2010-03-10-noprom_N.htm) 

I wish humanity would realize that we're all human, and it doesn't matter who we like, men, or women, because it's just who we are, and it's a part of our personal and family life. Homosexuality doesn't "affect" everyone the way homophobic people think, if that makes sense. A lot of people today are smart enough to realize this, but unfortunately, not everyone does.

Everything I hear about, however, just makes me realize how grateful I am to have such accepting family, and if I brought a girlfriend home, they'd treat her with respect too. It means a lot. (I am female by the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) It's important not to take life for granted, especially when others have such difficulty.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2010)

lacrymosa967 said:
			
		

> Getting back to the original topic, though, it just touches my heart to see two people in the Gay community actually being accepted. When I was reading the original posts in the topic, I couldn't help but remember the story this year about Constance McMillen and her girlfriend not being allowed to attend prom, and then the whole prom was canceled because the issue blew up so much. (http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2010-03-10-noprom_N.htm)
> 
> I wish humanity would realize that we're all human, and it doesn't matter who we like, men, or women, because it's just who we are, and it's a part of our personal and family life. Homosexuality doesn't "affect" everyone the way homophobic people think, if that makes sense. A lot of people today are smart enough to realize this, but unfortunately, not everyone does.
> 
> ...


Yeah thanks for that

I remembered that as soon as my mom called me to tell me it was on the news and I really hope i hear more stories like this as compared to the stories I hears more often (I am a Gay rights activist.)

I do hope as you do to one day see the world change and for people to realize that we are all the same regardless of what separates us, we are all still people no matter what is said

Really am proud to be in family when I did bring my boy friend home they welcomed him with arms wide open.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 11, 2010)

didn't go to my prom, but the gay king and queen thing is cool!


----------



## Apex (Jun 11, 2010)

Could have sworn this said "porn"


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2010)

Apex said:
			
		

> Could have sworn this said "porn"


I am not going to lie, from the corner of my eye, I saw the same thing.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 11, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Apex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ditto.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jun 11, 2010)

Before anyone can talk about the Bible, please don't misunderstand the concepts inside the verses! About this article, it only shows that the influence of Gays/Lesbians are more blend within Today's world because of the fact that it can. Be warned that because of this, a lot of other stuff we find disagreeable with like fetishes or BDSM is going to be a huge influence like the homosexuality. 

All I can say from this article is 'Whose' going to be the next Miss/Mister New York?'


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Before anyone can talk about the Bible, please don't misunderstand the concepts inside the verses! About this article, it only shows that the influence of Gays/Lesbians are more blend within Today's world because of the fact that it can. Be warned that because of this, a lot of other stuff we find disagreeable with like fetishes or BDSM is going to be a huge influence like the homosexuality.
> 
> All I can say from this article is 'Whose' going to be the next Miss/Mister New York?'


You are!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 11, 2010)

Good for them.
In other news... Play the second song!


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 11, 2010)

I wonder if something like that happened down here in the "Dirty South"? Albeit we do have pride weekends, Atlanta (the gay black community) and Miami (the gay hispanic community), but even so its not like they would show something like that in the news, let alone in a good light.

Good example: source BBC News reported that the Malawi gay couple that wanted to get married, only to have it interrupted by police and arrested, then released and forced to separate and have "hetero" relationships between each other and with women.

That whole thing made me so Effing mad. The fact that the government had the balls to break up two people in love. 

Janelle Monae was right, our future looks bleak if we dont make a change now. I'll put the phrase in my sig.


----------



## Magmorph (Jun 11, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Before anyone can talk about the Bible, please don't misunderstand the concepts inside the verses! About this article, it only shows that the influence of Gays/Lesbians are more blend within Today's world because of the fact that it can. Be warned that because of this, a lot of other stuff we find disagreeable with like fetishes or BDSM is going to be a huge influence like the homosexuality.
> 
> All I can say from this article is 'Whose' going to be the next Miss/Mister New York?'


Can you demonstrate how the concepts in the verses was misunderstood?

What do you mean _we_ find disagreeable? Why do you even care if people get off on sadomasochism or fetishes? Does it affect you in any way what people do in private?


----------



## pizzahutmaster (Jun 11, 2010)

A gay kid was our prom king at our school.
He had a girl queen though :/


----------



## murkurie (Jun 11, 2010)

For the person who asked about slavery in the bible.


Back then slavery was not like the type here in American. Slavery in the Bible was usually someone becoming a bond servant. there own choice. A example would be a doctor being a slave to wealthy family. he would treat them, in return for a home and food. Most of this confusion on terminology of this type of stuff is from that fact the Bible went from Hebrew to Greek then English. Which is horrible for translation you lose a lot of meaning and idioms in the process. During Biblical days the type of slavery your thinking of owning a man, would result in the death of the owner. That's according to Roman laws. I believe the Bible does mention the matter but I do not know where. 


On topic,

I knew eventually this would happen. I have never been to prom, so not really sure what it's all about. (3 years private school, 1 year home school) the school I went to was more of a popularity contest, lets see who's parents will spend the most on us. I know the local high schools around me have pride clubs, but I'm in to much of a Conservative area for this to ever happen here for a few more years.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 11, 2010)

once again, the prom-pr0n mixup misleaded me here.

oh well, thats nice for them.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 11, 2010)

@Murkurie Prom is a popularity contest as well, except its just with the student body.


----------



## exangel (Jun 11, 2010)

murkurie said:
			
		

> Back then slavery was not like the type here in American. Slavery in the Bible was usually someone becoming a bond servant. there own choice. A example would be a doctor being a slave to wealthy family. he would treat them, in return for a home and food. *Most of this confusion on terminology of this type of stuff is from that fact the Bible went from Hebrew to Greek then English. Which is horrible for translation you lose a lot of meaning and idioms in the process.* During Biblical days the type of slavery your thinking of owning a man, would result in the death of the owner. That's according to Roman laws. I believe the Bible does mention the matter but I do not know where.
> 
> On topic,
> 
> I knew eventually this would happen. I have never been to prom, so not really sure what it's all about. (3 years private school, 1 year home school) *the school I went to was more of a popularity contest, lets see who's parents will spend the most on us*. I know the local high schools around me have pride clubs, but I'm in to much of a Conservative area for this to ever happen here for a few more years.



on the first part, i agree 



Spoiler



i occasionally attended a class/discussion group that my father led breaking down the imagery of the book of Mark (which he blogged) pericope by pericope, verse by verse.  that's one very short book and it took over half a year for a weekly 1-1/2 to 2 hr class to explore.  we had many different translations available including one translated from Aramaic. I wasn't able to attend every class but it was an awesome experience.  
this comment is in a spoiler because i know it's a response to something that's diverged from the topic >< perhaps  one of us could start a topic in the Off-Topic forum to continue? i can do it if anyone else thinks this is interesting stuff



second, I was 14 when i went to a prom.  it was a very small charter school and in order for the event to seem real (and have more than 25 people attend) it was allowed for freshman and sophomores to attend without an invitation from a junior/senior.  i was actually nominated for queen, and the only nominee for queen from evening classes, but i didn't win because no one in the more-populated day classes knew who i was. it was an interesting experience and i'm glad i got to go, that was back in 1998.  i was just thinking about the one memorable thing about that event was dancing to Whoop There It Is with my odd group of friends and knowing most of the lyrics which was really out of character because i was wearing black vinyl, goth style minidress.  
anyways i'll stop gushing memories and get to the point.  
back in 1998 we didn't have Teen Cribs and My Super Sweet 16 or any such crap, and the students with cars owned them because they had JOBS.
i'm going to continue this rant in a blog or something as it isn't really about the prom or the acceptance of gays in american social constructs anymore


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Jun 11, 2010)

I applaud Congrats I'm actually glad that people support the LGBT.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 11, 2010)

It's good to see that gays are slowly being treated as equals... now if only the ideology would spread elsewhere in this backwards world, maybe we'd all be better people.
But I digress.


----------



## SylvWolf (Jun 11, 2010)

Good for them. But I think the real victory will be when this kinda stuff doesn't make the news.


----------



## redact (Jun 11, 2010)

SylvWolf said:
			
		

> Good for them. But I think the real victory will be when this kinda stuff doesn't make the news.


exactly, it's counter-productive making this news


----------



## lolzed (Jun 11, 2010)

this is nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



here,we already have a gay and lesbian get married


----------



## Paarish (Jun 11, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> SylvWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see how it's counter productive. It's letting everyone know that this stuff is acceptable. I don't see any conter-productivity. It shows we're slowly becoming more equal.


----------



## redact (Jun 11, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, it shows that this is unusual and not the norm
if people made no fuss about it whatsoever then it would be the norm and goals of acceptance would have been reached


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 11, 2010)

Crimsonclaw111 said:
			
		

> *It's good to see that gays are slowly being treated as equals...* now if only the ideology would spread elsewhere in this backwards world, maybe we'd all be better people.
> But I digress.




People shouldn't treat them as equals......they ARE equals, there's a difference between treating someone as an equal and being an equal.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 11, 2010)

I may not be gay, or want to be, but this makes me smile as well.  It's good to know only 99% of humanity is lost.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 11, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> People shouldn't treat them as equals......they ARE equals, there's a difference between treating someone as an equal and being an equal.



My bad, I'm pretty tired and stressed.  I just wasn't clear enough, that's all.  What you said is what I meant.


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 11, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Be warned that because of this, a lot of other stuff we find disagreeable with like fetishes or BDSM is going to be a huge influence like the homosexuality.
> What has homosexuality got to do with BDSM?
> 
> Who is this "we" you speak of?  You mean YOU.  Why would you find peoples sex lives "disagreeable"?  Nobody is asking you to participate.
> ...


"Making a fuss" helps to normalise it.  One day in the future it won't be news, and that will be a good day - but until homosexuality is accepted as normal then it's a big thing.


----------



## em2241992 (Jun 11, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> lacrymosa967 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I admire your dedication, it is not everyday you see someone as sensible such as yourself. I find it upsetting that the individuals with the most sense, tend to be part of a group that receives their fair share of discrimination. The fact that we are all human is something a lot of people overlook, when I think it is probably the most important aspect of the human race. Although we have physical and personality differences, we are all humans, we all have emotions, we love, we hurt, all the same. Love, whether heterosexual or homosexual, is still love. Those who belittle it or dismiss it because of the way someone is born and lives is ignorant and sad. I am glad you posted this article, it shows there is hope, that this whole country isn't ignorant, and that there is potential for future equality and acceptance.


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey GLCB, howzit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm impressed this thread hasn't turned into a flame-fest and hasn't had to be locked.  Very interesting input from everyone.  This is why I love the 'Temp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Justin121994 said:
			
		

> Rather have lesbian girls as King and Queen though.. That be hot..haha.
> jk.. xD


I've never seen a hot lesbian couple in real life.  Only in teh pr0nz.  Around my area, the ones I see tend to shave the sides of their heads and have those butch haircuts.  

Anyway...huzzah for the gay king and queen!


----------



## SonicRax (Jun 11, 2010)

It's good to hear about things like this happening - I guess it shows some people becoming more tolerant towards homosexuality.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 11, 2010)

Have fun


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, its wrong because it is misinterpretation and inaccurate. If you read this more carefully here:

http://www.religioustolerance.org/hom_bibh5.htm
http://www.religioustolerance.org/hom_bmar.htm
http://www.religioustolerance.org/hom_bibx.htm

Please read all of them. You will understand what you read was false and wrong.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 11, 2010)

WTF. STOP ABOUT THE HOMOSEXUAL DEBATE!!!
it is not gonna help at all!!


----------



## ChrisRX (Jun 11, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> I may not be gay, or want to be, but this makes me smile as well.  It's good to know only 99% of humanity is lost.


Sorry this isn't a personal attack, just a general comment.  But I also think this is a good example that when gay stops being an insult then people won't feel the need to confirm their straight-ness to a bunch of strangers before making a quite valid comment.
I don't feel the need to tell people, "I'm not straight and I don't ever want to be, but I hope that your sister and her new husband enjoyed their wedding."


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 11, 2010)

This post maybe be removed for being too well lets see "biased" or whatever you want to call it, but i'll just state my opinion as it is:

i don't understand why people are gay, it really makes no sense to me; people may have their reason, there likes, and dislikes, I RESPECT THOSE FACTS, but still i just really don't support the whole idea of gay. This doesn't mean i HATE gay people, i just really think that the whole gay community should keep to themselves.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> this is nothing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Ninja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Long time no see. I am good, you?
And I am just as shocked as you are when I came on this morning and this had a reply.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> This post maybe be removed for being too well lets see "biased" or whatever you want to call it, but i'll just state my opinion as it is:
> 
> i don't understand why people are gay, it really makes no sense to me; people may have their reason, there likes, and dislikes, I RESPECT THOSE FACTS, but still i just really don't support the whole idea of gay. This doesn't mean i HATE gay people, i just really think that the whole gay community should keep to themselves.



You are homophobic. You don't understand homosexuality!!!

No, it isn't really a choice. Regardless of what you may or may not want to be, eventually we all figure out our preferences and ultimately who we are in that regard.

You can't choose who you are attracted to just like you can't choose your skin color, eye color, etc. You can try and change it, but it will always be a part of you.

So no. It's not a choice. Again...

I don't just believe it's not a choice, I know it's not a choice.

When people say it's a choice, it is a product of ignorance, not logical thought on the matter. Can anyone explain how you choose what gives you an erection? How can any person do that? It simply isn't possible. No one controls what sexually arouses them. People who say it's a choice just aren't thinking.

Additionally, there is a matter of convenience with calling it a choice, particularly for religious people. If it's a choice, then it can be fixed. If it's a choice, it's not God's fault you're gay. You chose it and it thus there's no flaw in God's perfect system. However, we all know that's not the way it is.

People choose their sexual actions and activities, but they do not choose their sexual attraction. 

Therefore...

I believe it's not a choice. Sexuality isn't something you can choose or change. The bigots believe it's a choice because they want to believe they made the "right choice" (please note the enormous amount of sarcasm) by "choosing" to be straight. I don't know why they people hate gays, but they want to believe that they have some sort of control over that kind of stuff. Ask them if they also chose their natural eye color and skin color and gender too, because they have the same amount of control over that as their sexuality. Sexuality is the result of different hormones interacting in the brain, and feeling like you are the wrong gender is the result of a signal being sent from your brain to your sex organs to make that certain gender's organs and then the signal not reaching the brain on the way up (which tells the brain which gender the organs are), making the person feel like they are in the wrong gender's body. That happens within the first 7-8 weeks of life, and I'm not sure when the hormones come into effect, but you can ask the bigots what other choices they consciously made before they were born. Don't waste too much time on them though; they won't change their ignorant minds. 

In my experience, *people who choose to be straight or gay are just bisexuals in denial.*
But for most of us our sexuality is not a choice, and to say that it is is just plain mean.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 11, 2010)

you made this thread awful.. he should be enjoying that there is a prom where he could join, now you people are doing is explain what you think of being a homo which honestly i am not against but i dont like.
i just give him freedom of what he chose to be
*sigh*..


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 11, 2010)

I was speaking to Josh today ( I had a math test ) and I think I am more to understanding the prejudice against gays. People who have not met or are not around homosexually people just go by what others think, and a large majority do the same so it can take just one person to hate ( and there is always one person who hats something ) and he/she will be followed. As people meet more Homosexual people they feel more comfortable with it and so then stop believing the lies ect.

This is shown with parents, some people may think their parents would hate them if they were to come out and say they liked the same gender, but I know that a large percentage of parents wouldn't mind, its your choice, yes they would be shocked and may ask you silly questions but that is because they may be uneducated on the subject.

Now not everyone is like this of course, some people, me included was born to like everyone no matter what background, colour, sexuality, music taste ect. I just see people as people, they still breath, sleep ect the basic human needs so thats makes them a person. 

Like someone said before I do disagree with people when they say things like '' I'm not gay or anything but ..... '' as they seem to want to prove their heterosexuality. Why would be care if you were or werre not? It makes no difference to the opinion you are going to put across? Following on with that point I also hate when people call you '' Gay '' if you are really close with girls, since I was a kid I have had a majority of friends which are in fact female, because of this fact people seem to think that I am '' Gay '', if anything wouldn't this show the opposite? I just don't argue with people who call me Gay as I don't see it as an insult, it's like me going round saying, '' shut up, your straight, you love girls, eeeew ''

@ Maz : What do you mean you don't understand Gays? They are people who happen to like the same sex? simple, nothing more, just normal people. When you say that homosexuals should keep themselves I take that quite offensively the reason being there is not reason they should, your telling them to hide them selves unless with other gays, well straight people should then to, then the world would be a bland place. 

It's like religion, people are always complaining about people showing there religion, well why not, it doesn't harm anyone ( I do understand them saying this when harm is caused ) and so just leave to to celebrate what they believe. Now I'm not saying you should believe the same or become gay but I'm just saying everyone should respect the beliefs and feeling of others. If you don't want to respect this then either keep away from whoever you don't like or structure your argument into a valid point and maybe people will understand your meaning and be able to communicate with you in a way in such you change the way you think, or at least understand the other side of the argument

Thank you


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 11, 2010)

I think i have just secured one thing by posting in this thread:

never ever state your opinion ever again.

you guys have your opinions i have mine, i think you guys should really start respecting that fact

@Danny: I dont understand your argument about religion, i has nothing to do with the whole thing, if your implying i may be religious i can assure you that that is seldom the case

@RockmanForte: i will not condescend to your level and reply to what you have to say ... like i said, people are entitled to their own opinions here.

again i apologize if i "hurt" anyone, but i clearly stated before saying anything that that is not what i wanted to do

again just my opininon, and i feel sorry for anyone who will judge me about me this.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 11, 2010)

@Max, 

Your Religion is false. Why? Obviously, you are homophobic, period! You are disrespectful and hateful! It is even more important to respect and show the respect to those below you in the social order.

http://www.religioustolerance.org/hom_bibh5.htm
http://www.religioustolerance.org/hom_bmar.htm
http://www.religioustolerance.org/hom_bibx.htm


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 11, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> I think i have just secured one thing by posting in this thread:
> 
> never ever state your opinion ever again.
> 
> ...



I was just relating it to the fact that people get to show there religion openly, yet you say gays should keep to themselves, I respect your op[inion I'm just saying maybe you should look into it a bit more or structure your argument so that I may understand the reasoning behind it.

In short I was saying if people who are gay have to keep to themselves then anything else should be hidden from the public, with religion being my example. I did not mean any offence in my points and am sorry if I caused this

@ Rockman : Please just respect his opinion and leave it be, there is no reason to go around calling people homophobic when you do not know them. Just because he doesn't understand the concept of ''Gay'' and doesn't believe in it doesn't mean he hates it, as he mentions if I remember correctly. Please Maz do not think that everyone who supports Homosexuality are like this, most are understanding and will respect your opinion

Thanks for understanding


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> you made this thread awful.. he should be enjoying that there is a prom where he could join, now you people are doing is explain what you think of being a homo which honestly i am not against but i dont like.
> i just give him freedom of what he chose to be
> *sigh*..
> I hate seeing threads like this attract ignorance.
> ...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 11, 2010)

@Danny,

Come on!!! If he doesn't understand the concept of "Gay" then he shouldn't say anything about it. Maz act like he knows everything. THINK!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> @Danny,
> 
> Come on!!! If he doesn't understand the concept of "Gay" then he shouldn't say anything about it. Maz act like he knows everything. THINK!


You! One more remark and I am having the comments removed and the thread locked. This thread is not for people's open debates on homosexuality.
Same goes for the rest of you guys. This thread wasn't made for that, it was made to share the only good news I have gotten in months.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 11, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> @Danny,
> 
> Come on!!! If he doesn't understand the concept of "Gay" then he shouldn't say anything about it. Maz act like he knows everything. THINK!



Yes but it doesn't mean he deserves to be called homophobic and such, thats is exactly what I fight against, just because because you agree with the concept of homosexuality and understand doesn't mean we now have the right to call straight people who don't follow names. It is just the same thing as people hating gays but the opposite way round.

If you could either refrain from calling him by explaining to him why he is wrong or just ignore him I would be very grateful 

Thanks

@AGLCB: Sorry, I probably derailed the topic, it is just the fact I feel strongly about the topic. If people want to discuss this with me, or anyone else make a separate topic and leave this topic for the celebration of a great moment which hopefully other places will follow

Again sorry about the derail


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> @AGLCB: Sorry, I probably derailed the topic, it is just the fact I feel strongly about the topic. If people want to discuss this with me, or anyone else make a separate topic and leave this topic for the celebration of a great moment which hopefully other places will follow
> 
> Again sorry about the derail


You really didn't do anything wrong, it was the rest of the comments left here.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 11, 2010)

again, i will not condescend to the level of some of the peoples' thoughts here

A Gay Little Cat Boy: Im sorry if i offended you, you may find my thoughts unclear and wrong, but i too also share the same "unclearness" and "wrongness" with you, so i suppose that makes us even? again i mean no offense towards you, you are a kick ass tempoer and i like seeing you around, i do not judge people

Danny: ^same applies to what i said to Cat Boy, again sorry if you find my arguments unclear, i think this is probably as clear as i know how to make them

RockmanForte: I just really wont bother

Consider this my last post in any of these opinionated threads,


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 11, 2010)

I appreciate the civility shown in this thread. To be honest, I was a bit worried when it popped up.

At the risk of repeating what others have said in the time it took me to write this:

As long as we can refrain from calling people names, or labeling people haphazardly, we can share opinions and illuminate others as they illuminate us.

As soon as someone calls someone else a name, be it fag, redneck, homophobe, etc.. that's when minds start closing. Do everything you can to not alienate people that would benefit from your information. It's fine to be frustrated at the state of things, but when you're dealing with individuals on either side of the issue, the tolerance and respect must go up a few levels.

Homophobe is a misleading term, it should not be used. First, there is a difference between fearing something and merely not understanding it. Humans classify things (and people) as a information sorting shortcut. If someone isn't familiar with a type/race/gender/religion of someone in their day to day lives, they make assumptions based on other people's opinions that are nearest to their own "type". When a fundamentalist Christian, for example, doesn't know any gay people, it's easiest for them to carry the general opinions of their group, as they really don't have direct experience to draw from. If they were to have someone in their family "come out" as gay however, they would be much more inclined to think of that person as a person and not as a member of a group, and thus will hopefully expand how they see the group in the process. So, it's not usually about fear at all, just lack of direct experience, and the prejudgements that we all make in our day to day lives.

So, by posting your opinion/experience in this thread, you actually have an opportunity to help someone else _bother_ to understand you, and by extension, your group. The whole process can be wrecked by calling someone a name that they find offensive. We want to illuminate, not alienate. I know this is a tricky process, and there may be some missteps, but if kept to a minimum, everybody has a chance to gain experience.

Thanks again for the decorum shown.


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 11, 2010)

.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 11, 2010)

Maz: How can you not understand why people are gay? They just like the same sex more than the other sex.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 11, 2010)

Im closing this as per authors request.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, but I don't see why. Nobody was trolling, and people were trying to see eye to eye for the most part.

Disappointed is me.


----------

